# peeling bathroom ceiling - any ideas to remedy?



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

A client's bathroom ceiling is peeling / flaking....mostly flaking...but big flakes. Half of it has peeled...the other half is ok except around the edges. The ceiling is about 5 x 10 or 50 SF.

The client believes he put on cheap latex paint over semi gloss oil about 5 years ago. There also seems to be a humidity problem as the ceiling vent is not working and some mold was present. 

The peeling is so bad that I just can't repaint it. Normally in this situation (if latex on latex), I would scrape, sand, prime with Peel Stop, skim coat, prime and paint. However with this situation, with the latex over the oil...I suspect that this patch work will not work...it will keep on peeling.

Any ideas of how to remove the latex paint off the ceiling??? I want to remove 100% of it, apply Zinnser primer, and 2 coats of a kitchen / bath paint with mildecide.

How do you remove the entire latex paint without ruining the wall (drywall with oil on it). Can I use a heat gun or chemical stripper....or something else. 

Your suggestions are appreciated.

Zeebo


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You (and the customer) aren't going to like this but I'd take down the ceiling and start over. Oil, Latex, potential mold.....it's just easier and less expensive to take it down and start over.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> You (and the customer) aren't going to like this but I'd take down the ceiling and start over. Oil, Latex, potential mold.....it's just easier and less expensive to take it down and start over.



You are 100% correct...this was my first thought....it makes sense and is probably the most economical way of approaching this. However, I will also strip the walls, which is only a small area. 

Thanks for your suggestion.

Zeebo


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

My first thoughts, why not take down it and replace, seems alot faster and cheaper.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

plazaman said:


> My first thoughts, why not take down it and replace, seems alot faster and cheaper.


Yes, I understand and appreciate this point. But I am looking for an alternative suggestion....has anyone out their used a heat gun or chemical stripper to remove the paint....or something else. 

Thanks.

Zeebo


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Zeebo, considering the hours that you would spend with a heatgun + unmeasurable results or sanding why do you resist taking it down? It's too easy and you end up with a known result.

On the other hand, you could heat, scrape and sand, and end up jerking the whole thing out anyway and losing $ all of the way.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

There's no paint remover/stripper for drywall, sorry
Esp. not oil over sheetrock
It will ruin the sheetrock, no ifs, ands, or buts 
If it's bad enough that it can't be repainted with a problem solving primer, then it's re-rock time


----------



## Alpha (Nov 23, 2006)

Scrape extensively. Challenge every square inch.
Oil prime with Zinzer Cover Stain or fast drying oil primer.
Skim coat and sand.
Reprime with oil primer.
Finish paint with antimold paint.

I have done this 5-6 times in similar situations as yours, no problems. However, I would present and price this and the new ceiling alternative to customer.

Good luck.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

This is an easy fix - tape a sheet of plastic to the walls where they meet the ceiling. Now make a solution of Zinnser Diff and apply to the ceiling - perhaps 10 -11 times - soak it good. then turn on the shower and steam up the place. You will find you can remove the remainder of the latex no problem. Then Clean up ceiling of all residue. Prime with oil base primer - or if you are brave an all-purpose 100% acrylic, and tell us if it really works as well as oil, and then put on the ceiling paint.


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

I'd give the customer options. Let him decide which route to go, and then he can't point the finger at you.

I'd give good-- better-- best. Good might be scrape, prime, float, and paint. Better might be all of the above with Peel Stop. Best would be removal and replacement.

I give customers options all of the time. I explain the pros and cons of each, and then let them decide. They usually like the options and it gives us a good discussion point.

I don't like painting myself into a corner (pun intended).

Brian Phillips


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

One option this job seems to be screaming for is decent ventilation.

Why not add that to the mix so his paint will last as long as he likes the color instead sufficient mold growth?


----------



## 98mustangguy (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree rip it out and add in a bigger fan and show them how to use it.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If the mold/mildew can be killed.
Maybe replace the fan, and just go over the existing ceiling with another layer of the mildew resistant board.
Less muss, less fuss.
If they can walk through the door, they won't miss the ½" head room.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for all feedback and suggestions. I have offered the client a couple of choices, one of them being putting up a piece of 1/2 inch drywall over the existing peeling ceiling followed with skim coat, prime and paint. I have to say that the Zinnser Diff is an interesting suggestion that I never thought of.

Thanks again guys.

Zeebo


----------

